# Finally!



## Rafe Andersen (Jan 19, 2015)

After being a user of Accordance for a few years (BibleWorks before that on PC) I finally made the plunge and graduated last week to Logos 6 Diamond.

I was hesitant but it turned out to be an extraordinary piece of software and I love it.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Jan 20, 2015)

Congratulations, Rafe!  The tools God has provided for us in this century are simply overwhelming in both measure and quality. I hope Logos 6 proves helpful to the advancement of the Kingdom of God.


----------



## Rafe Andersen (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks! I am sure they will.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 21, 2015)

Rafe Andersen said:


> After being a user of Accordance for a few years (BibleWorks before that on PC) I finally made the plunge and graduated last week to Logos 6 Diamond.
> 
> I was hesitant but it turned out to be an extraordinary piece of software and I love it.



Same for me. I would only add that the L6, in comparison to Accordance is the need for a more robust hardware in your machine. Logos is a power hog. Load time takes forever. Updating is a task. Buying Logos should be considered along the lines of memory, processor and hard drive. Example, if you have an old machine, this will provoke a problem. I am on a 2008 IMAC. The solution for me was adding additional memory, adding a prog called 'Memory Clean' and replacing my standard hard drive w/ an SSD. Load time was at least 10 min's initially, reduced to now about 1 minute. '

It's unfortunate that Logos does not tell you this up front.


----------



## Rafe Andersen (Jan 25, 2015)

Scott Bushey said:


> Rafe Andersen said:
> 
> 
> > After being a user of Accordance for a few years (BibleWorks before that on PC) I finally made the plunge and graduated last week to Logos 6 Diamond.
> ...



That is right. I run L6 on a 2014 iMac and it is still slow. My Mac Book on the other hand cannot handle it so I just use Accordance on it.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 25, 2015)

Rafe Andersen said:


> Scott Bushey said:
> 
> 
> > Rafe Andersen said:
> ...



Rafe,
Did your machine come w/ an SSD? If not, that would be your answer.


----------



## Rafe Andersen (Jan 27, 2015)

Scott Bushey said:


> Rafe Andersen said:
> 
> 
> > Scott Bushey said:
> ...




My iMac? Well I do not think it has that. Not sure though.


----------



## Rafe Andersen (Feb 5, 2015)

I sadly ended up returning Logos today. I was spending more time calling customer service to fix things than actually studying. Not to mention how slow it was even on my iMac, to which they could give me no answer. Logos is awesome, but sadly it was not for me I guess. 

I wonder if I bought a PC laptop if it would run any better.


----------



## Kalinin (Feb 5, 2015)

Having a laptop which is so old it's almost steam-powered, I have found that Olive Tree software runs fine on it. I use it most on my iPad, and it works ok too on my android phone. So, it's a free download which comes with KJV and ESV free and has fairly regular sale reductions on some of the pay resources. I don't know if you have had a look/ tried it? I've never tried Logos.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 5, 2015)

Rafe Andersen said:


> I sadly ended up returning Logos today. I was spending more time calling customer service to fix things than actually studying. Not to mention how slow it was even on my iMac, to which they could give me no answer. Logos is awesome, but sadly it was not for me I guess.
> 
> I wonder if I bought a PC laptop if it would run any better.


I run Logos 6 Portfolio on a Lenovo Yoga 2 laptop with no real performance issues. As others have stated, having a solid state hard drive is a benefit for all software running on the machine to avoid the latency associated with access (read/write) to a spinning hard drive platter.


----------



## Rafe Andersen (Feb 5, 2015)

Kalinin said:


> Having a laptop which is so old it's almost steam-powered, I have found that Olive Tree software runs fine on it. I use it most on my iPad, and it works ok too on my android phone. So, it's a free download which comes with KJV and ESV free and has fairly regular sale reductions on some of the pay resources. I don't know if you have had a look/ tried it? I've never tried Logos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




I have seen Olive Tree before. They are wonderful for acquiring resources at a reduced price, no doubt.


----------



## Rafe Andersen (Feb 5, 2015)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Rafe Andersen said:
> 
> 
> > I sadly ended up returning Logos today. I was spending more time calling customer service to fix things than actually studying. Not to mention how slow it was even on my iMac, to which they could give me no answer. Logos is awesome, but sadly it was not for me I guess.
> ...



I just don't know what to do. I love Logos. I am not sure if it was my iMac or Logos 6. I will never know.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 5, 2015)

I haven't experienced any significant issues with Logos 6 on the computers on which I have the program installed. I have loaded it on my wife's notebook (for which I paid $270 new) and it loads relatively slowly and takes some time to index when massive updates occur but it otherwise runs well when open. I also have it on a 7 year old desktop. I agree with the comments about the IO speed of the hard drive but that's a matter of patience and not usability as, once the data is loaded from HDD to memory, the program runs on computers with 4GB of RAM.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 5, 2015)

Incidentally, I just launched Logos 6 on the desktop to check and it is downloading a 348MB update. Checking Task Manager (with the update downloading), the program is consuming less than 1% of the CPU and about 500MB of RAM. I regularly experience much more of a load from iTunes or Chrome when many tabs are open.


----------



## Rafe Andersen (Feb 7, 2015)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Incidentally, I just launched Logos 6 on the desktop to check and it is downloading a 348MB update. Checking Task Manager (with the update downloading), the program is consuming less than 1% of the CPU and about 500MB of RAM. I regularly experience much more of a load from iTunes or Chrome when many tabs are open.



Ok thanks.


----------

